# Sanguine gain



## dancoxnz (Feb 8, 2020)

Hey does anyone know how the sanguine compares to the original g4? , I've got one finished on my test box but Ive only got YouTube videos etc (highly produced) to go off. It sounds pretty mean but I feel like it should have a touch more gain.. I subbed 2k2 for 2k but that's about it. I'm probably tripping or it's my guitar/amp etc


----------



## Robert (Feb 8, 2020)

Should be virtually identical amounts of gain.   I'd go over all the values, this should not be lacking gain, at all.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 9, 2020)

dancoxnz said:


> Hey does anyone know how the sanguine compares to the original g4? , I've got one finished on my test box but Ive only got YouTube videos etc (highly produced) to go off. It sounds pretty mean but I feel like it should have a touch more gain.. I subbed 2k2 for 2k but that's about it. I'm probably tripping or it's my guitar/amp etc


Be Careful of Videos, Alot of these demo's are going into Amps on the verge of Breakup, Not Clean!
Here is my Build with Comments about the amount of Gain on Videos :






						Sanguine Distortion
					

Cool Distortion Pedal! 3 Band EQ lets you dial in Your sound. 3 types of Distortion via Toggle switch.



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## dancoxnz (Feb 9, 2020)

Nice yeah I'm pretty sure mine is correct, wish I had an fx loop though..


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Feb 9, 2020)

dancoxnz said:


> Nice yeah I'm pretty sure mine is correct, wish I had an fx loop though..


Try the AUX IN of your amp. Start low on volume setting. Build an attenuator. Just wire a potentiometer into a small pedal box. 
guitar>pedal>attenuator>aux in


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Feb 9, 2020)

I found that mine sounded a lot better (and more like the videos) when run through the effects loop.  Brutal amount of gain (and low end) that somehow got lost when going through my amp's preamp.


----------

